# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Samarkand - Виртуальный Самарканд (Узбекистан)

## FL

Попалось попутно. 
Виртуальный Самарканд ::: информационный портал города Самарканда http://www.e-samarkand.narod.ru/ 
Достопримечательности http://www.e-samarkand.narod.ru/arch.htm

----------


## Pioner

yep, Samarkand the city I was born, and spend first 27 years there. I love the city, I worked as a tour guide there, never got tired looking on monuments.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Pioner. You are now hired as a my personal guide for a tour in Smarakand. I will tell you where to meet up later.   ::

----------


## FL

> for a tour in Smarakand

 Samarkand (not Smarakand). 
Another name (ancient name) is Marakanda.
(Мараканда,
название у античных писателей древнего города - столицы Согда, существовавшего на территории современного Самарканда).
МАРАКАНДА - древнее название г. Самарканд (4 в. до н. э. - 6 в. н. э.)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  for a tour in Smarakand   Samarkand (not Smarakand). 
> Another name (ancient name) is Marakanda.
> (Мараканда,
> название у античных писателей древнего города - столицы Согда, существовавшего на территории современного Самарканда).
> МАРАКАНДА - древнее название г. Самарканд (4 в. до н. э. - 6 в. н. э.)

   ::  All my life I had thought of it as Smarakand... I guess that shows you how much I have thought about it   ::   
Samarkand... Samarkand... Samarkand... 
Hey, is there a connection between Samara and Samarkand?

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  for a tour in Smarakand   Samarkand (not Smarakand). 
> Another name (ancient name) is Marakanda.
> (Мараканда,
> название у античных писателей древнего города - столицы Согда, существовавшего на территории современного Самарканда).
> МАРАКАНДА - древнее название г. Самарканд (4 в. до н. э. - 6 в. н. э.)

 Well that was Greek name for Samarkand.  ::

----------


## Pioner

> Pioner. You are now hired as a my personal guide for a tour in Smarakand. I will tell you where to meet up later.

 Cool, if you buy me a round ticket there, I will give you the best sight seeing tour in Samarkand for free.  ::

----------


## FL

> All my life I had thought of it as Smarakand... I guess that shows you how much I have thought about it

 Really? Is Samarkand so popular?   

> Hey, is there a connection between Samara and Samarkand?

 As I know there is not any connection between names “Samara” and “Samarkand”.
Samarkand is very ancient city (It was founded in 4 century B.C.). And the name (“Samarkand” or “Marakanda”) is very ancient  too.
“С 4 в. до н. э. до 6 в. н. э. на территории С. существовал г. Мараканда — столица государства Согд, вошедший затем в состав Тюркского каганата. В 329 был взят войсками Александра Македонского.»
согдийцы(согды), древняя восточно-иранская народность Средней Азии и Казахстана, с середины 1-го тыс. до н.э. населявшая Согд. Были одними из предков современных таджиков и узбеков.  
Samara is much more young. First record about Samara is dated of 1361. Origin of Samara name is not clear there are two main versions:  http://www.edu.vologda.ru/~vipusknik/it ... Samara.htm 
“
О происхождении названия города Самара существуют две версии. По одной из них свое имя город получил по названию реки Самара, впадающей в Волгу у города. На языках тюркских народов «САМАРА» - степная река. По другой версии, название происходит от греческого слова «SAMAR» - купец, торговец и «RA» - древнего названия Волги.
Впервые Самара упоминается в русских летописях 1361 года, а также на карте Волги 1367 года венецианских купцов Франческо и Доминико Пицигано отмечено поселение Самара.
“
It is possble to say more definitely about origin of Saratov city name (Saratov is a city on Volga river not far from Samara).
“Город Саратов. Название происходит от тюркского «сары тау», что в переводе означает «желтая гора»”. The name (Saratov) descends from Turkiс  “sary tau” which means “yellow mountain”.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie    All my life I had thought of it as Smarakand... I guess that shows you how much I have thought about it      Really? Is Samarkand so popular?

 No. Just with me  ::     

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Hey, is there a connection between Samara and Samarkand?   As I know there is not any connection between names “Samara” and “Samarkand”.
> Samarkand is very ancient city (It was founded in 4 century B.C.). And the name (“Samarkand” or “Marakanda”) is very ancient  too.
> “С 4 в. до н. э. до 6 в. н. э. на территории С. существовал г. Мараканда — столица государства Согд, вошедший затем в состав Тюркского каганата. В 329 был взят войсками Александра Македонского.»
> согдийцы(согды), древняя восточно-иранская народность Средней Азии и Казахстана, с середины 1-го тыс. до н.э. населявшая Согд. Были одними из предков современных таджиков и узбеков.  
> Samara is much more young. First record about Samara is dated of 1361. Origin of Samara name is not clear there are two main versions:  http://www.edu.vologda.ru/~vipusknik/it ... Samara.htm 
> “
> О происхождении названия города Самара существуют две версии. По одной из них свое имя город получил по названию реки Самара, впадающей в Волгу у города. На языках тюркских народов «САМАРА» - степная река. По другой версии, название происходит от греческого слова «SAMAR» - купец, торговец и «RA» - древнего названия Волги.
> Впервые Самара упоминается в русских летописях 1361 года, а также на карте Волги 1367 года венецианских купцов Франческо и Доминико Пицигано отмечено поселение Самара.
> “
> ...

 Thanks for the info. I know I can always turn to you for a detailed explanation, I really appreciate it!   ::

----------


## Pioner

In Iraq there is a city SAMARRA.  ::  
Samarkand used to be very popular. On some years it got upto 1,5 million tourists a year. I worked as an English speaking tour-guide only, and I was quite busy. People went there from USA, and they were looking at Registan square and said something like: I cannot believe I am here. Which was kinda funny for me, I grew up there.  ::

----------


## FL

Welcome to make a tour of the city by time machine in 1905-1915.
Colour photographs of Samarkand (The photographs are about 100 years old):  http://www.museum.ru/museum/1812/Memori ... pg_16.html 
It is page 16 and also see pages 15, 17 (there is Samarkand too). 
На Регистане http://www.museum.ru/museum/1812/Memori ... 11726v.jpg

----------


## Pioner

wow! beautiful! thanks!

----------

